# Receiving tips



## BRH (Oct 30, 2019)

Yesterday I noticed I was not getting many tips. One rider asked if I refused to accept tips because it never gave his the option. Today a few regulars commented on that as well. Called support and they said everything was fine. My wife used her rider app to get a ride from me. It never gave her the option to tip. What’s up?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I recently went 0 for 17 on tips and was wondering if the app was broke or I just suck.......


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

For some insane reason, Uber requires you to opt IN to accept tips.


----------



## BRH (Oct 30, 2019)

Mista T said:


> For some insane reason, Uber requires you to opt IN to accept tips.


 I was receiving tips up till yesterday. I talked to Support and they said I had accepted to receive tips. The riders I know said that there was no option for them to tip me and n their end


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> For some insane reason, Uber requires you to opt IN to accept tips.


Because there's a driver out there that doesn't want to be bothered with tips right?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BRH said:


> I was receiving tips up till yesterday. I talked to Support and they said I had accepted to receive tips. The riders I know said that there was no option for them to tip me and n their end


Sometimes when a pax is using a company account, the account is set up to pay for the ride but not allow tipping. This happens frequently with car dealerships giving rides to their pax. I have seen this with major companies as well... in my town, Adidas and OHSU have corporate accounts. Guaranteed no tips.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I got dropped off at work today. My trip was $ 33. I was ready to add 20% in..... but the message came up that the driver does not take tips on the app. Being the smart a$$ I am, I rated him 5 stars and gave the feedback he just lost over $6 in a tip because he did not have in app tipping set up. It is not my fault, I never carry cash, so it is on him.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mista T said:


> For some insane reason, Uber requires you to opt IN to accept tips.


Not insane at all. It just regular mandated anti-driver attitude/policy.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Not insane at all. It just regular mandated anti-driver attitude/policy.


Actually it more states that your tips will be reported to the IRS as taxable income...... and you are accepting this.


----------



## BRH (Oct 30, 2019)

Update: After calling support several time I got them to take me off tips them sign me back up. Got my first tip in 42 trips the very next ride! Crazy! Hope it lasts.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BRH said:


> Update: After calling support several time I got them to take me off tips them sign me back up. Got my first tip in 42 trips the very next ride! Crazy! Hope it lasts.


Yup, unless you initiated an investigation, Uber couldn't care less. Good job!


----------

